# Room wanted,Moraira or Javea



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all, Im looking for a room to rent full time although i will only be there a week and a half at any one time per month but irregular visits,Im a male 41,non smoker and house trained,i run a business in uk but need to get back to spain as much as i can for some sanity.I lived in benittachell in 2001/2002 and worked in the calpe area, im just fed up trying to book flights around apartment owners that are unwilling to commit until the last minute and all the stress,,,, im willing to pay 6 months in advance, many thanks Mick


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mickw said:


> Hi all, Im looking for a room to rent full time although i will only be there a week and a half at any one time per month but irregular visits,Im a male 41,non smoker and house trained,i run a business in uk but need to get back to spain as much as i can for some sanity.I lived in benittachell in 2001/2002 and worked in the calpe area, im just fed up trying to book flights around apartment owners that are unwilling to commit until the last minute and all the stress,,,, im willing to pay 6 months in advance, many thanks Mick


if anyone can offer a room to Mick, please contact him by PM


----------



## urgoing2luvme (Sep 3, 2011)

*hi*



mickw said:


> Hi all, Im looking for a room to rent full time although i will only be there a week and a half at any one time per month but irregular visits,Im a male 41,non smoker and house trained,i run a business in uk but need to get back to spain as much as i can for some sanity.I lived in benittachell in 2001/2002 and worked in the calpe area, im just fed up trying to book flights around apartment owners that are unwilling to commit until the last minute and all the stress,,,, im willing to pay 6 months in advance, many thanks Mick


did you manage to find a room?


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

not as yet..still looking.....


----------

